# Tablet Hanvon Graphicpal not work win7!



## Bondarov (Dec 31, 2011)

Good day! Has bought this device. Has installed the driver on system win 7 Ultimate 64bit. Tablet it is defined, but doesn't work, the bulb blinks. On systems winXP, Vista all ok working. Help me please


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

Q1. What should I do when tablet seems not working properly?

Firstly, you should confirm the problem caused by tablet hardware or tablet-related software (including tablet driver software, tablet bundled software and graphics applications).
For Hardware problems, you should contact Hanvon retailers/distributors/subsidiaries in your country /region to fix problems. And if no hardware needs to be replaced or repaired, you can contact with [email protected] for technical support.

spent ages looking for an answer, phew, not many so guessing driver issue, run as admin etc


----------



## Bondarov (Dec 31, 2011)

I wrote in support. To me have told to install driver ArtMaster 3.2.1 then has changed nothing. Doesn't work! All drivers from a site hanvon.com don't approach to windows7 64 bit. (((


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Probably not compatible with Win7 64 bit.

Does Win7 have a compatibility mode?


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

seams it is compatible but their site is a sod for me to get up and running for some reason

http://driverscollection.com/?H=GraphicPal%200605&By=Hanvon&SS=Windows%20Vista%2064-bit

its vista but no reason why it will not work


----------



## Bondarov (Dec 31, 2011)

> Does Win7 have a compatibility mode?


yes. This product - http://www.hanvon.com/en/products/tablets/products/GP0605.html

System Requirements
Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7, Mac OS 10.5 or later



> http://driverscollection.com/?H=Grap...Vista 64-bit


I tried it. Doesn't work too...


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

all i can suggest is 

install the driver -reboot-disconnect and reconnect the device then

start type device manager enter

right click on computer -add legacy device -snap in brings up - add legacy device - add it 

if necessary go to add driver and or add hardware from devices and printers

if add driver required follow it to where you have installed it (dont forget on 64 bit there are 2 programme files and install that way)

other than that its new yr so have a beer

legacy device is in the hope that new driver same as old and often are, even if not sucessfull try the add hardware wizzard and definitely try adding the driver yourself

i have a printer here which is the most long winded way to install EVER in history no mvp or expert can figure it out but with a bit of a fiddle it does work beautifully

dont forget also that anti spyware hates drivers for stuff like this so turn it off and right click the driver installer -run as admin


----------

